# Senator Duncan Spender (Liberal Democrats, NSW) and GST policy



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Senator Spender has provided advice on his policy relating to access to the GST $55,000 threshold for taxi and rideshare drivers.

See this Sydney thread for details: https://uberpeople.net/threads/resp...liberal-democrats-nsw-to-gst-question.326773/.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

In the thread linked to in my original post above, I quote Senator Spender as advising:

‘I strongly support all suppliers, including taxi and ride share drivers, having access to the gst turnover threshold, which is an important feature to avoid burdensome compliance costs for little revenue gain. 

‘If elected I will push the removal of the unwarranted exclusion of taxi and ride share drivers whenever I am in negotiations, I will introduce a private bill to achieve this change, and I will move amendments to any bill changing gst law so that this removal is achieved.

‘Cheers, Senator Duncan Spender’.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Correction: the current annual GST threshold available to all enterprises except taxi (including rideshare) drivers is $75,000 rather than $55,000 as per my original post. See https://www.business.gov.au/registrations/register-for-taxes/register-for-goods-and-services-tax-gst.

I apologise for the error: it's an example of the 'unreliable testimony of slippery memory'.


----------

